# Christmas and New Year memories in Mexico



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I spent all Christmases and New Years, still do, but moved down to SLP lately, in Mexico. In Mexicali they used to burn rubber tires. They have always had a fireworks factory there and the paquetes were cheap. Between the fireworks, Roman Candles and pistols being fired in the air all night long on both Christmas Eve, day, and New Years Eve, day, plus the bonfires, many with rubber tires, it looked, smoke in the air, and sounded, like the videos the news showed of Beruit. LOL, OH the smell of gunpowder in the air! Car alarms all night long came later. The kids loved to thow block busters near of maybe under the cars to set them off.

They clamped down on the rubber tire burning and pistol firing about 10 years ago but it took years to stop it.

Anyone else remember those days?

Fairly tame now. Alan


----------

